# bobby irish cob play buck



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

hello, I posted about bobby about 6 months ago when i got him. He is just coming you to 3 and continues to fill out haha. Here is a recent vid of him, when he gets excited he always throws in a buck.

YouTube - bobby playing


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

What a handsome young man, full of fun and games at that age, although my 9 yr old still thinks he's a youngster most of the time.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I left a message on your video, saying how good he is, you have trained him well.:thumbup:


----------

